# Amazon Warehouse Job is Terrible!



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I just started working at Amazon last week and it feels like slave labor. We have to make rate, which is like 130 boxes scanned minimum per hour and put them on pallet. I can barely make rate and I play football which you would think would deem me fit enough for this job... I Just don't know what to say lol...


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope the pay is decent at least


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

It's all slave labor which is why the interview is so easy. But 130 is nothing. FedEx and UPS require 350-400 for loaders and 1000-1200 for unloaders (although the latter doesn't have to scan).

What sucked for me at Amazon though was the work environment. At my work area, we were elbow to elbow and everyone acted all stuck up and clicky like it was their 2nd coming of High school or something.

As long as it's not like that there, I'd try to keep it since Amazon pays well and has great benefits.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

In the future we will hold such places in the same regard as we hold slave plantations of yesteryear today.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

JerryAndSports said:


> I just started working at Amazon last week and it feels like slave labor. We have to make rate, which is like 130 boxes scanned minimum per hour and put them on pallet. I can barely make rate and I play football which you would think would deem me fit enough for this job... I Just don't know what to say lol...


Damn, that's more than two boxes per minute. How often do you get a break?

It's probably like working on an assembly line. You need to get into the zone and get a rhythm going.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

after a certain amount of time your muscle memory will take over and everything will become manageable. hitting rate wherever you are will become much easier and you'll do it without even trying that hard. it's just a matter of sticking with it until you reach that point. i've been working in an amazon warehouse for almost two years, and by now no one really bothers me about my rate anyways. 

personally i prefer this to a desk job or retail or whatever, but i understand why many people wouldn't. i just wish we made more $$$.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

How much does Amazon pay? What are the hours like?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Whatev said:


> How much does Amazon pay? What are the hours like?


The one closest to me had 10 hour, 4 day a week shifts that pay around $12.50 with an extra dollar per hour if you take night shift.

It's probably better to try part-time first if you can.


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

All warehouse jobs are terrible. I work many of them.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

@Cletis enlighten the OP on how last year's tax reform bill is in reality actually helping him right now.

Income under $75,000 will gain a little extra the first 2 years, then after that they will actually have to pay more in taxes for the next 8 years. 2 steps forward 8 steps back.

2 Trillion dollars. "How would we even pay for that" Cletis? Mostly with the 1.5 trillion the GOP is currently trying to gut from Medicare, Medicaid, and Social Security.

It's strange how welfare for the people is out of the question, but trillions in welfare for the top 1% is _always_ immediately possible. Billions in subsidies every year for banks, immediately possible. Over 700 billion in welfare to the the Pentagon every year, Immediately possible, despite the fact that the US alone spends more on defense than the next 10 countries, most of which are our _allies._

Cletis, some food for thought:

That $80 billion increase in defense which will go into the money drain we call the Pentagon...It won't make any difference in our level of national security, it won't go to something we actually need, zero of it will go to the troops, and it will make no noticeable difference in your life or the lives of the average Americans. *However just $50 billion would make every college and university in America tuition-free.* I guess opening up opportunities for Americans to succeed in life isn't really Republican's kind of thing.
@Cletis is looking forward to the fact that the GOP are seriously trying to implement ANOTHER tax bill by September. Amazon's tax rate is set at a permanent 21% and the effective rate ends up being...0. Amazon paid zero dollars and zero cents in taxes. This is good and just because it helps rich people get richer, but the government doing anything to help a worker like the OP it's absolutely out of the question, and might lead to Communism.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You'll get used to it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Making time at warehouse gigs can really suck. I used to hate it building pallets at one place but I couldn’t get a transfer for a real truck position despite my experience because of seniority & I would’ve breezed past most drivers in there with the rate times for the forks


----------



## Astron92 (Nov 9, 2016)

I work at a warehouse job for Amazon and it is pretty miserable. The number of gray hairs on my head increase every month and at 25 that's not a good thing. Management is crap, bunch of managers basically getting paid to stand around doing nothing while looking down on everyone.

I have yet to meet a dock worker that liked their job. They all talk about how much it sucks and how they're only there because it's the only job they can get. People get fired on a whim and having to meet rate puts a lot of pressure on you.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Amazon is a horrible, exploitative corporation and no one in their right mind should work for them.

https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-warehouse-workers-have-to-pee-into-bottles-2018-4?op=1


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

lol and I wanted to work at a regular fulfillment center. I work at a return center and we have a 38 items per hour rate. It's usually not hard to reach unless we get softlines (clothes) all week then it's hell. Honestly the worst complain I have about my job is that it's so boring and most of my coworkers are ghetto. I guess that's what I get for dropping out of college. I make 14.30 which is enough for myself.


----------

